# renting in Málaga



## geovi (Oct 27, 2015)

We are looking to move to the Malaga area of Spain middle of next year to rent for 6 months originally , we have seen houses fincas and villas from 400 to 600 euro's per month but would we be able to get a nice place for that price or are these prices fantasy.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geovi said:


> We are looking to move to the Malaga area of Spain middle of next year to rent for 6 months originally , we have seen houses fincas and villas from 400 to 600 euro's per month but would we be able to get a nice place for that price or are these prices fantasy.


You'll need to give more details. What's a nice place?
Inland or on the coast?
How many bedrooms?
How much land?
Private pool or community?
On a housing complex or on its own?
...
And renting when, summer or winter?


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Geovi, Welcome to the forum. To answer your question:-

A good located 2 bedroom low rise apartment in a decent resort will cost you €550 per month and about €100 in electricity per month. 

You will get cheaper if you look, but generally you get what you pay for.

If you arrive in say May you will be walking straight into the holiday season and renters-of-holiday-homes tend to charge top dollar for June to September (inclusive).

It might be prudent to arrive in Spain no earlier than October.

In the meantime, do your homework carefully. Most of it is already done on this forum for you. Take notes. I don't know if you're looking for work (important). I don't know if you are bringing children with you.

Best of Luck in your adventure and don't leave your brains back in the UK when you board the plane.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Depends. Around Marbella/Estepona look to starting at 1500 euros for detached house with pool, around 500 euros - 600 euros for two bed flat, communal pool, around 750 euros for three bed town house.
Obviously, as anywhere, the more 'desirable' the area the more expensive the property.
And vice versa.
Rentals may be slightly cheaper around the Manilva area further west or Benalmadena nearer Malaga.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

geovi said:


> We are looking to move to the Malaga area of Spain middle of next year to rent for 6 months originally , we have seen houses fincas and villas from 400 to 600 euro's per month but would we be able to get a nice place for that price or are these prices fantasy.


Go over and have a look - you need to see these places and decide if they're in the right location and have the right criteria for you

Jo xxx


----------



## geovi (Oct 27, 2015)

We were going to look for a 3 bed fully furnished residence in October but about 2 to 5 miles from the coast originally for 6 months looking to move over permanently if it works out we won't be looking for work as I will be retired.


----------



## geovi (Oct 27, 2015)

*Update*

We were going to look for a 3 bed fully furnished residence in October but about 2 to 5 miles from the coast within walking distance of a town or village a small community nearby would be nice originally for 6 months looking to move over permanently if it works out we won't be looking for


----------



## Marcwilson1981 (Oct 28, 2015)

Hi all, what are some decent websites I can have a look at for renting property, apartments mostly. 

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Marcwilson1981 said:


> Hi all, what are some decent websites I can have a look at for renting property, apartments mostly.
> 
> Thanks!


take a look at the renting section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> take a look at the renting section of http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-i


Yes, I know it's me. But I cannot open this link.
Derek.

Ps, Been absent for a while. May be back more often. Only time will tell. Either way, hello to all.


----------



## Derek H (Dec 7, 2008)

Derek H said:


> Yes, I know it's me. But I cannot open this link.
> Derek.
> 
> Ps, Been absent for a while. May be back more often. Only time will tell. Either way, hello to all.


Hello, echo, echo. Anybody there ? 
Could someone help this numpty access this "Interesting Facts link ? do I have
Could it be because of some sort of, anti spam software ? Eldest offspring will be here over the weekend, I'll get him to, clue me in. If no one can help meanwhile.

I cannot understand why, things computer, confuse me so much. I can understand things mechanical. Could be because there are no working parts to follow. I do know that sometimes it gets, (how do I say this nicely ? ) annoying ?
Derek 
PS.
Thinking of changing my name to, Clueless.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Derek H said:


> Hello, echo, echo. Anybody there ?
> Could someone help this numpty access this "Interesting Facts link ? do I have
> Could it be because of some sort of, anti spam software ? Eldest offspring will be here over the weekend, I'll get him to, clue me in. If no one can help meanwhile.
> 
> ...


My Internet is down, so I'm not much use, but I did check the link xabiachica posted and it didn't work for me either. But we're here for you 

Jo xxxxxxxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Derek H said:


> Yes, I know it's me. But I cannot open this link.
> Derek.
> 
> Ps, Been absent for a while. May be back more often. Only time will tell. Either way, hello to all.





Derek H said:


> Hello, echo, echo. Anybody there ?
> Could someone help this numpty access this "Interesting Facts link ? do I have
> Could it be because of some sort of, anti spam software ? Eldest offspring will be here over the weekend, I'll get him to, clue me in. If no one can help meanwhile.
> 
> ...





jojo said:


> My Internet is down, so I'm not much use, but I did check the link xabiachica posted and it didn't work for me either. But we're here for you
> 
> Jo xxxxxxxx
> 
> Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


had a bit of a busy week, so not been around much

it's a link to the FAQ thread jojo

I've edited the original one now - no idea what it didn't work before, but it does now


----------

